# Do you have any users on ignore?



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2022)

I'll go first.


----------



## murph (Jun 6, 2022)

I've only ignored a couple of people because they were having a slap fight on a fast moving thread. I unignored them later.


----------



## Onni Kalsarikännit (Jun 6, 2022)

No.


----------



## Aunt Marge (Jun 6, 2022)

Never


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Jun 6, 2022)

No, but that's prolly because my interactions with anyone is pretty minimal.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jun 6, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2022)

murph said:


> I've only ignored a couple of people because they were having a slap fight on a fast moving thread. I unignored them later.


Yeah, I'll cop to doing that myself.


----------



## SCSI (Jun 6, 2022)

I've temp-ignored a couple of speds when they were shitting up threads to the point it was spamming, but I have only one guy permanently ignored.  He posted CP.


----------



## Retink (Jun 6, 2022)

I ain't no bitch


----------



## byuu (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jun 6, 2022)

The closest I have come is the Ukraine thread in Happenings because SO MANY PEOPLE just became out and out armchair strategists all of a sudden on all sides that the slapfights were tiresome. But the dumb takes are hilarious to me now so I just shake my head and laugh.


----------



## Retink (Jun 6, 2022)

TheSockiestSock said:


> The closest I have come is the Ukraine thread in Happenings because SO MANY PEOPLE just became out and out armchair strategists all of a sudden on all sides that the slapfights were tiresome. But the dumb takes are hilarious to me now so I just shake my head and laugh.


Look, all I'm saying is that Putin should have road a bear into Keiv and kickboxed Zelensky to death like a real man and because he didn't do that as the opening salvo means Russia lost the war to Zambia. I'll also add that Zelensky not Morbing out by now is also just a major loss of Ukraine and shows that it will be conquered by CRP within three minutes.


----------



## Dark Edea (Jun 6, 2022)

No that is for fags.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jun 6, 2022)

Cowards.


----------



## winterfag (Jun 6, 2022)

I mute every single user I see so I can shitpost without the fear of social interaction


----------



## Your Favorite New Friend (Jun 6, 2022)

I have like 10 users ignored and I have no idea who the fuck they are or why I ignored them. I only ignore people who post something really stupid often enough that I don't want to waste time reading more.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jun 6, 2022)

Your Favorite New Friend said:


> I only ignore people who post something really stupid often enough that I don't want to waste time reading more.


>not ignoring people for giving you stickers that make me feel bad

ngmi.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Jun 6, 2022)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Cowards.
> View attachment 3360101


Heh. Amateur.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jun 6, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> Heh. Amateur.
> View attachment 3360112


But what's your ignore list look like? (That's the 'Following' list, right?)


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jun 6, 2022)

Retink said:


> Look, all I'm saying is that Putin should have road a bear into Keiv and kickboxed Zelensky to death like a real man and because he didn't do that as the opening salvo means Russia lost the war to Zambia.


As someone who started the war on the ‘how dare russia do this’ side it was really enlightening to hear the non-mainstream narrative. Hell even I tried analyzing what was happening when I CANNOT EVEN STRATEGICALLY PLAN OUT A GROCERY RUN let alone know anything about military tactics. But good posts from different perspectives thankfully made me check myself and actually LISTEN instead of shooting my mouth off  Now I admit I fundamentally have inadequate knowledge of the whole shebang and what has been going on there to know shit except everyone lies and yes the bigger dog will eventually win.

Like, why is everyone rooting for sides like everything is a sport now? It’s not about progress or improving things just as long as ‘my side’ felts your side. And the only real care I have over Ukraine is my desire to see people live peacefully without bullshit but that’s never gonna happen hell no where is like that. Too many agendas invested in the region.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2022)

I'll go first.


----------



## Distress Dungbag (Jun 6, 2022)

Just one. But only because he spammed over 20 DM's in less than 2 hours, trying to convince me he wasn't a pedo, or him being *sure* I was someone else he had a row with (hint: He is one). All of them read like books. Since then, I just ignore DM's.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2022)

byuu said:


> View attachment 3360049


Yo fuck that guy. I keep trying to ignore him but I can't find the button.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Jun 6, 2022)

Knight of the Rope said:


> But what's your ignore list look like? (That's the 'Following' list, right?)


No one on ignore so far. In fact, I follow several of the people on your ignore list because I find their Jerry Springer slap fights entertaining. 

@Lards and Lasses has me on ignore even though I follow him, which is good. His posts show up in my feed and I don't annoy him. Everybody wins. True alpha chads use the ignore button to declutter their feed.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2022)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Cowards.
> View attachment 3360101


Ignoring @secret watcher is weird, fag never talks.


----------



## Your Favorite New Friend (Jun 6, 2022)

TheSockiestSock said:


> As someone who started the war on the ‘how dare russia do this’ side it was really enlightening to hear the non-mainstream narrative. Hell even I tried analyzing what was happening when I CANNOT EVEN STRATEGICALLY PLAN OUT A GROCERY RUN let alone know anything about military tactics. But good posts from different perspectives thankfully made me check myself and actually LISTEN instead of shooting my mouth off  Now I admit I fundamentally have inadequate knowledge of the whole shebang and what has been going on there to know shit except everyone lies and yes the bigger dog will eventually win.
> 
> Like, why is everyone rooting for sides like everything is a sport now? It’s not about progress or improving things just as long as ‘my side’ felts your side. And the only real care I have over Ukraine is my desire to see people live peacefully without bullshit but that’s never gonna happen hell no where is like that. Too many agendas invested in the region.


You can't even take a neutral position if you want to. I honestly don't care about it at all and think that people who do care only care because it became popular, but just saying you don't think Ukraine is the most important thing in the world and declining to care about $CURRENT_THING is enough to be called a Russian shill, Putin fan, vatnik, etc. every single time.


----------



## Retink (Jun 6, 2022)

Distress Dungbag said:


> (hint: He is one)


It's Boxershorts isn't it?


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jun 6, 2022)

TheSockiestSock said:


> <Russia-Ukraine sniiiiiiiiip>


You haven't posted your Ignore list yet, sir.



BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> No one on ignore so far. In fact, I follow several of the people on your ignore list because I find their Jerry Springer slap fights entertaining.


Funny that you mention that. I also follow many of the people on my Ignore list.


----------



## Retink (Jun 6, 2022)

Bunch of nerds, I'm not ignoring anyone nor am I following anyone, I am completely neutral


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Jun 6, 2022)

Here is my short but sweet list. Just chat spammers, and people with unacceptable viewpoints.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jun 6, 2022)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Ignoring @secret watcher is weird, fag never talks.


Does he really never talk? Or is it just that you never _listen_?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2022)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Does he really never talk? Or is it just that you never _listen_?


>listening

Ngmi


----------



## Power Ranger Monster (Jun 6, 2022)

Not a one.

Why you ask, you want on?


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jun 6, 2022)

Knight of the Rope said:


> You haven't posted your Ignore list yet, sir.
> 
> 
> Funny that you mention that. I also follow many of the people on my Ignore list.


Oh crap I AM ignoring people. I don’t even remember doing that. Oh well y’all unignored!


----------



## Lurker (Jun 6, 2022)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Cowards.
> View attachment 3360101


THERE I AM. I FINALLY MATTER. I DID IT.


----------



## Lurker (Jun 6, 2022)

TheSockiestSock said:


> Oh crap I AM ignoring people. I don’t even remember doing that. Oh well y’all unignored!
> 
> View attachment 3360177


-puts on ignore because lightmode-


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jun 6, 2022)

Lurker said:


> -puts on ignore because lightmode-


I changed to Biden blue just for you


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2022)

TheSockiestSock said:


> Oh crap I AM ignoring people. I don’t even remember doing that. Oh well y’all unignored!
> 
> View attachment 3360177


That's right. Redeem yourself from this sickness! LIVE!


----------



## Lurker (Jun 6, 2022)

TheSockiestSock said:


> I changed to Biden blue just for you


you can't fix the damage you've done.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jun 6, 2022)

Power Ranger Monster said:


> Why you ask, you want on?


Sounds exclusive, so yes please put me on.

(I promise you're not missing anything, all I do is shitpost and regurgitate brainlet-tier /pol/ takes in A&N.)


----------



## Distress Dungbag (Jun 6, 2022)

Retink said:


> It's Boxershorts isn't it?





This Fool. His name is Erik Henrikson (Erik Tiger on YouTube). His partner is DID Hatchery (FATchery). She claims to have DID and pretends to be a 4-year-old at times. He records her and also simps and stans anyone in the "DID community" who has a kid in their "system". One of his chosen e-whores even peddled her "little" on OnlyFans. At this point of the SS it was only 12 messages. They quickly turned into over 20. I never read a single one.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2022)

I'll go first.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 6, 2022)

tommy tooter, docholiday and caesarczech are mentally ill cows who exclusively post complete garbage.
the other three are just trolls. i don't even mind their posts themselves that much, but their bait always generates ungodly amounts of annoying replies from other users that end up making the thread near unreadable, having them on ignore makes it much easier to quickly skip past all that noise.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2022)

Knight of the Rope said:


> all I do is shitpost and regurgitate brainlet-tier /pol/ takes in A&N


A true patrician.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> View attachment 3360211
> tommy tooter, docholiday and caesarczech are mentally ill cows who exclusively post complete garbage.
> the other three are just trolls. i don't even mind their posts themselves that much, but their bait always generates ungodly amounts of annoying replies from other users that end up making the thread near unreadable, having them on ignore makes it much easier to quickly skip past all that noise.


Damn dude I didn't know you were gay. Huh.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jun 6, 2022)

I have zero people on ignore.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Jun 6, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> View attachment 3360211
> tommy tooter, docholiday and caesarczech are mentally ill cows who exclusively post complete garbage.
> the other three are just trolls. i don't even mind their posts themselves that much, but their bait always generates ungodly amounts of annoying replies from other users that end up making the thread near unreadable, having them on ignore makes it much easier to quickly skip past all that noise.


Damn, the "Are You Getting The Vaccine?" thread must be only 10 pages long for you. 99% of it is a Badungus and HHH slapfight.


----------



## Testacles Maximus (Jun 6, 2022)

There is no reason to ignore anyone on this site.  Content’s content.


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (Jun 6, 2022)

don't mind my unanswered erotic roleplaying messages (dms open btw )


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 6, 2022)

No, no reason to.


----------



## No Exit (Jun 7, 2022)

I've put people on ignore when they shit up a thread I'm really enjoying so I actually have no idea why it's empty. I don't remember taking them off, but then again I also don't remember who they were.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 7, 2022)

@JaneThough for admitting he/she strangled her puppy instead of taking it to a vet. Cunt needs to die. 

That’s it


----------



## What the shit (Jun 7, 2022)

@Lards and Lasses show us your ignore list.
And I'm seeing a trend of users ignoring @Hollywood Hulk Hogan which is really funny because that's super gay.


Testaclese Maximus said:


> There is no reason to ignore anyone on this site.  Content’s content.


Say that to the fags who spend their entire day screeching their beliefs until someone dares to question them.


----------



## Dyn (Jun 7, 2022)

I ignore you all the old fashioned way.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Jun 7, 2022)

Dwight Frye said:


> @JaneThough for admitting he/she strangled her puppy instead of taking it to a vet. Cunt needs to die.
> 
> That’s it


That grill is either the most professional troll ever or an unhinged bastard.

As for me.



I usually say: "Blocking should only be used to prevent harassment", but that assumes it prevents any and all communication, the ignore list is completely worthless in that sense and honestly anyone who uses it probably still interact with whoever they ignored, it's gay.

Just to let you know it's literally the same shit as the mute button on Twitter. Basically I don't see myself ever really using it TBH.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Jun 7, 2022)

Yes. Basically anyone with a gross and/or fast flickering animated avatar.


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jun 7, 2022)

Dwight Frye said:


> @JaneThough for admitting he/she strangled her puppy instead of taking it to a vet. Cunt needs to die.


Got a link, man? I tried searching her posts for those keywords but nothing seems to be coming up.


----------



## eDove (Jun 7, 2022)

I'm just checking to see if I'm on anyone's ignore list. 

There're several users I can't stand but I can't justify ignoring any of them (yet).


----------



## A Gay Retard (Jun 8, 2022)

I ignore people when I don't like their avatars.

edit: 114 people


----------



## Rear Admiral Butthole (Jun 8, 2022)

Spoiler: I fucked up


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jun 8, 2022)

Dyn said:


> I ignore you all the old fashioned way.


Have you seen my KF wishlist? If I ever become a cow I want you to do the OP.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2022)

I'll go first.


----------



## Dyn (Jun 8, 2022)

TheSockiestSock said:


> Have you seen my KF wishlist? If I ever become a cow I want you to do the OP.


I don't even know who you are.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jun 8, 2022)

oh shit my heart literally hurts right now.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jun 8, 2022)

TheSockiestSock said:


> oh shit my heart literally hurts right now.


lmao that's super gay


----------



## stupid orc (Jun 8, 2022)

i need to be more of a retarded shit head


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Jun 8, 2022)

What the shit said:


> @Lards and Lasses show us your ignore list.


Hmmm... I wonder why he hasn't responded to you tagging him into this thread?



Here's where he shares his ignore list. 





						Selecting a Despot for the Autism Thunderdome
					

If there's one genuine, observable way in that A&N has a culture problem, it's this 4chan-borne issue where they think that ignoring spergs is somehow dishonorable, or some shit.  They think that reading page after page of stale bait is some sort of dumb goddamn internet rite of passage that...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## What the shit (Jun 8, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> Hmmm... I wonder why he hasn't responded to you tagging him into this thread?
> View attachment 3365080
> Here's where he shares his ignore list.
> 
> ...


I've been knew that faggot ignored me. It was all because i made fun of him for going to people's profiles saying "worst fag on this site" and then proceeds to screenshot himself ignoring them.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jun 8, 2022)

This is weird, a thread with zero posts in it, started by nobody. I wonder what happens if I try posting.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 8, 2022)

A Gay Retard said:


> I ignore people when I don't like their avatars.
> 
> edit: 114 people


Prove. You're probably just trying to look like the biggest cuck ever.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Jun 8, 2022)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Prove. You're probably just trying to look like the biggest cuck ever.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 8, 2022)

A Gay Retard said:


> View attachment 3365789


What are you hiding?!


----------



## A Gay Retard (Jun 8, 2022)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> What are you hiding?!


it won't fit in a single screen and I don't care enough to do multiple caps. you're not on it buddy, don't worry.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 8, 2022)

A Gay Retard said:


> you're not on it buddy, don't worry.


Challenge accepted.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jun 8, 2022)

A Gay Retard said:


> View attachment 3365789


Do you remember the most egregious one? Whose avatar did you hate the most?

(...wait, don't tell me: can you even see this post? )


----------



## A Gay Retard (Jun 8, 2022)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Do you remember the most egregious one? Whose avatar did you hate the most?
> 
> (...wait, don't tell me: can you even see this post? )


one avatar had a bloated dead body which I didn't like looking at
other times it's cringe nazi shit
ultra-weeby shit is unpleasant to see and usually indicates terrible posting anyway

honestly I'd guess at least 80% of my list are users who joined in the immediate aftermath of the Chris incest news dropping and were posting like fucking garbage. once in a blue moon I'll click "show me anyway" and discover that I am not missing out on any content worth reading whatsoever.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Jun 8, 2022)

A Gay Retard said:


> it won't fit in a single screen and I don't care enough to do multiple caps. you're not on it buddy, don't worry.


Step 1)



Step 2)



Step 3)



Step 4)



Now show us that ignore list bitch.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jun 8, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> Step 1)
> View attachment 3366402
> Step 2)
> View attachment 3366432
> ...


Imagine actually following @AnOminous. You know that dude posts 24/7 right and averages like 200 posts/day? You couldn't miss his posts if you _tried_, so you sure as fuck don't need to set up a filter specifically for them. Our _entire forum_ is the filter.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Jun 8, 2022)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Imagine actually following @AnOminous. You know that dude posts 24/7 right and averages like 200 posts/day? You couldn't miss his posts if you _tried_, so you sure as fuck don't need to set up a filter specifically for them. Our _entire forum_ is the filter.


Using your news feed as a glorified twitter feed is a pathway to many abilities some consider to be... unnatural.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Jun 8, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> Step 1)
> View attachment 3366402
> Step 2)
> View attachment 3366432
> ...


I use safari


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Jun 8, 2022)

A Gay Retard said:


> I use safari


Now you're just making excuses. Pretty sure you can do a web capture on all major browsers.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Jun 8, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> Now you're just making excuses. Pretty sure you can do a web capture on all major browsers.


Send me instructions


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2022)

I'll go first.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Jun 8, 2022)

A Gay Retard said:


> Send me instructions


If _only_ there were a dedicated index available, at your fingertips, of all human knowledge. 



			https://www.google.com/search?q=how+do+I+web+capture+on+safari&sxsrf=ALiCzsaqV9cJ1dpvWl8gaqyTsWg3hSoSSQ%3A1654728921115&source=hp&ei=2SihYrfzA52dkPIPrpeZyAk&iflsig=AJiK0e8AAAAAYqE26UAWsGlFlpDF9OCfBnWGHHTeSHu9&ved=0ahUKEwj3w6jM-Z74AhWdDkQIHa5LBpkQ4dUDCAk&uact=5&oq=how+do+I+web+capture+on+safari&gs_lcp=Cgdnd3Mtd2l6EAMyBQghEKABMggIIRAeEBYQHTIICCEQHhAWEB0yCAghEB4QFhAdMggIIRAeEBYQHToRCC4QgAQQsQMQgwEQxwEQowI6CwgAEIAEELEDEIMBOg4ILhCABBCxAxDHARCjAjoICAAQgAQQsQM6CwguEIAEEMcBEKMCOgsILhCxAxCDARDUAjoFCAAQgAQ6CAgAELEDEIMBOggILhCABBDUAjoFCC4QgAQ6BAgAEAM6BggAEB4QFjoICAAQHhAWEAo6CAgAEB4QDxAWOgUIABCGAzoFCCEQqwJQAFiCOmCSPGgAcAB4AIAB4wOIAfQkkgEKMi4yMy4yLjIuMZgBAKABAQ&sclient=gws-wiz


----------



## A Gay Retard (Jun 8, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> If _only_ there were a dedicated index available, at your fingertips, of all human knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=how+do+I+web+capture+on+safari&sxsrf=ALiCzsaqV9cJ1dpvWl8gaqyTsWg3hSoSSQ%3A1654728921115&source=hp&ei=2SihYrfzA52dkPIPrpeZyAk&iflsig=AJiK0e8AAAAAYqE26UAWsGlFlpDF9OCfBnWGHHTeSHu9&ved=0ahUKEwj3w6jM-Z74AhWdDkQIHa5LBpkQ4dUDCAk&uact=5&oq=how+do+I+web+capture+on+safari&gs_lcp=Cgdnd3Mtd2l6EAMyBQghEKABMggIIRAeEBYQHTIICCEQHhAWEB0yCAghEB4QFhAdMggIIRAeEBYQHToRCC4QgAQQsQMQgwEQxwEQowI6CwgAEIAEELEDEIMBOg4ILhCABBCxAxDHARCjAjoICAAQgAQQsQM6CwguEIAEEMcBEKMCOgsILhCxAxCDARDUAjoFCAAQgAQ6CAgAELEDEIMBOggILhCABBDUAjoFCC4QgAQ6BAgAEAM6BggAEB4QFjoICAAQHhAWEAo6CAgAEB4QDxAWOgUIABCGAzoFCCEQqwJQAFiCOmCSPGgAcAB4AIAB4wOIAfQkkgEKMi4yMy4yLjIuMZgBAKABAQ&sclient=gws-wiz


this link doesn't work


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Jun 8, 2022)

A Gay Retard said:


> this link doesn't work


You're trying to be funny by pretending to be retarded now. Open up google yourself and learn how to take a safari web capture.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Jun 8, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> You're trying to be funny by pretending to be retarded now. Open up google yourself and learn how to take a safari web capture.


I'm not _pretending_


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jun 8, 2022)

To anyone ignoring me, I love you and hope you are having a good day.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jun 8, 2022)

Every time I want to ignore someone I realise that it won’t stop other people from shitting the thread up in reply to them.

Dynastia is despicably meta trolling me without even knowing I exist. STOP REPLYING YOU TARDS HOW ARE YOU STILL FALLING FOR IT WHEN THE 5 REPLIES ABOVE YOU ARE TELLING YOU HE’S A TROLL YOU DUMB FUCKING SANDWICH MEAT.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Jun 8, 2022)

A Welsh Cake said:


> Every time I want to ignore someone I realise that it won’t stop other people from shitting the thread up in reply to them.
> 
> Dynastia is despicably meta trolling me without even knowing I exist. STOP REPLYING YOU TARDS HOW ARE YOU STILL FALLING FOR IT WHEN THE 5 REPLIES ABOVE YOU ARE TELLING YOU HE’S A TROLL YOU DUMB FUCKING SANDWICH MEAT.


Damn. It'd be a shame if Dyn found out about your feelings. 
@Dyn


----------



## Rupin (Jun 8, 2022)

No, I think ignoring people is dumb.


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Jun 8, 2022)

Funnily enough, two of the three cunts on my ignore list happen to be active in this thread.

Looks like I really am a learned man; a man of fucking taste.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 8, 2022)

only the biggest schizos


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 8, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> If _only_ there were a dedicated index available, at your fingertips, of all human knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=how+do+I+web+capture+on+safari&sxsrf=ALiCzsaqV9cJ1dpvWl8gaqyTsWg3hSoSSQ%3A1654728921115&source=hp&ei=2SihYrfzA52dkPIPrpeZyAk&iflsig=AJiK0e8AAAAAYqE26UAWsGlFlpDF9OCfBnWGHHTeSHu9&ved=0ahUKEwj3w6jM-Z74AhWdDkQIHa5LBpkQ4dUDCAk&uact=5&oq=how+do+I+web+capture+on+safari&gs_lcp=Cgdnd3Mtd2l6EAMyBQghEKABMggIIRAeEBYQHTIICCEQHhAWEB0yCAghEB4QFhAdMggIIRAeEBYQHToRCC4QgAQQsQMQgwEQxwEQowI6CwgAEIAEELEDEIMBOg4ILhCABBCxAxDHARCjAjoICAAQgAQQsQM6CwguEIAEEMcBEKMCOgsILhCxAxCDARDUAjoFCAAQgAQ6CAgAELEDEIMBOggILhCABBDUAjoFCC4QgAQ6BAgAEAM6BggAEB4QFjoICAAQHhAWEAo6CAgAEB4QDxAWOgUIABCGAzoFCCEQqwJQAFiCOmCSPGgAcAB4AIAB4wOIAfQkkgEKMi4yMy4yLjIuMZgBAKABAQ&sclient=gws-wiz


Spoonfeed the baby or piss off chud


----------



## Allanon (Jun 8, 2022)

I ignore everyone on the forum. I wander blindly through threads I cannot read and post lukewarm hot takes with the confident assumption that whatever it is that's happening in there that I cannot see is wrong and I am right. And then I smile to myself as I watch the clouds and assume that everyone I cannot see is angry. And stupid.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Jun 8, 2022)

Allanon said:


> I ignore everyone on the forum. I wander blindly through threads I cannot read and post lukewarm hot takes with the confident assumption that whatever it is that's happening in there that I cannot see is wrong and I am right. And then I smile to myself as I watch the clouds and assume that everyone I cannot see is angry. And stupid.





I think you'd fit in nicely on Reddit.


Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Spoonfeed the baby or piss off chud


----------



## Allanon (Jun 8, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> View attachment 3366976
> I think you'd fit in nicely on Reddit.
> 
> View attachment 3367008


I'll thank you to note I'm actually ahead of the curve. Reddit doesn't think to do that until two years from now.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Jun 8, 2022)

Allanon said:


> I'll thank you to note I'm actually ahead of the curve. Reddit doesn't think to do that until two years from now.


Good eyes! Null's prototyping the system here to fix the A&N spergery.

On a completely unrelated note, I just wanted to say I think you're awesome and I'm going to continue to pos rate your posts.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 8, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> I just wanted to say I think you're awesome and I'm going to continue to pos rate your posts.


This isn't a thread to cuddle and give positive affirmations. Call him a sissybabypansy, tell him you fucked his mom and negrate the last thousand posts he made.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Jun 8, 2022)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> This isn't a thread to cuddle and give positive affirmations. Call him a sissybabypansy, tell him you fucked his mom and negrate the last thousand posts he made.


You're absolutely right, what could I possibly have been thinking? Dipshits like him don't deserve any positive affirmation since it's clearly you who's the smartest person in this thread! I recommend adding him to your ignore list, since he never posts anything of value anyway.

In fact, I think you're so clever, I'm going to pos rate every post in this thread! Look at that Reaction Score go up - you're practically the most respected pillar of this community!


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 8, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> You're absolutely right, what could I possibly have been thinking? Dipshits like him don't deserve any positive affirmation since it's clearly you who's the smartest person in this thread! I recommend adding him to your ignore list, since he never posts anything of value anyway.
> 
> In fact, I think you're so clever, I'm going to pos rate every post in this thread! Look at that Reaction Score go up - you're practically the most respected pillar of this community!


This is kind of against the spirit of what I just said but thanks anyways, fag


----------



## Nick Gars (Jun 9, 2022)

The one and only person I've ignored in my entire time here. Derailed every single thread they showed up in to the point it was genuinely irritating. Not that it helped much, people wouldn't stop taking the bait and quote replying till they got banned.

Unbanned now, but I doubt they're aware.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (Jun 9, 2022)

I have one person on ignore. It was some wignat faggot retard that was riding my ass every time I said something positive about Trump, he would post some wignat retard shit at me. So, I responded back. Then I got a notice telling me I was temp banned from the thread for a "slap fight". I put his faggot ass on ignore. Only because he most likely reported my response. I don't play the internet faggotry games.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2022)

I'll go first.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Jun 10, 2022)

For context, this was a Tex15 alt that spammed the chat and made everyone's browsers hang, I think I accidentally ignored it trying to view it


----------

